# Name that Pygo???????????



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

I bought these fish as super reds and im begining to have second opinions about one of them, let me know what you guys think im working with here?

*this is the fish that i am un-certain about


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

here they are together


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

he might be a Super his body looks a lil more elongated than regualr reds. But it is def a Natt


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

another together shot


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

im pretty sure this one is a super red


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

rbp


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

they look like supers to me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice supers


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

they look like rb to me supers have a larger eyes i believe.


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice super reds


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i think super reds


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there are defintly natts


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yup natts


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

it looks like what some people have been calling lionhead reds. lemme see if i can find that post......ill be back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

heres the link to the post about em with some pics.....lion head redbelly


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

P. nattereri - other than that, you can apply any label you like ("super", "lionhead", "cherry-red uber-natt", whatever...): they have no value.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

ah now i get the slightest feeling of a parent who abandoned their children, then sees them later on in life and gets all nostalgic of the past we had









they look great man, do you still have all 5?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree P. nattereri...







!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I agree P. nattereri...:nod: !










P. Natts definately!!!!


----------

